# Frigorífico Beko rcna320k20w congela pero no enfría



## Oskar V. (Ago 11, 2021)

Buenas tardes, t
Tengo un frigorífico combi No Frost Beko rcna320k20w, que funciona perfectamente el congelador, pero el frigorífico no enfría bien.
He desmontado los plásticos interiores y el funcionamiento en principio parece correcto y no hace hielo. Según he podido ver y entender mirando el sistema, en este modelo el frigorífico no recibe el frío del congelador a través del ventilador porque no están comunicados directamente, por lo que el problema no puede ser la habitual de obstrucción por placa de hielo, si no que a la salida de la evaporadora que está en el congelador, sale un conducto que sube al refrigerador y es el que enfría a través de la pared posterior del frigo, pero no lo hace bien y parece que sólo enfría un poco por un lado. 
A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2021)

Falla el desescarche.
Si buscas en el foro verás qué es la falla típica y que se ha comentado innumerables veces


----------



## Oskar V. (Ago 11, 2021)

Hola Scooter, pero no hace escarcha. Voy a enviar unas fotos en funcionamiento a ver si os aclara algo.
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2021)

Entonces es la otra falla típica; se han bloqueado las compuertas que pasan el aire frio.


----------



## Oskar V. (Ago 11, 2021)

Hola Scooter, pero cuáles son esas compuertas a las que te refieres???...Este frigo no es como otros que tiene un conducto que une el congelador con el frigorífico, por lo que puedo ver  aquí el frío sube para el frigo  por el tubo forrado de goma negra más grueso que se ve a la izquierda del evaporador. Gracias.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ago 12, 2021)

Oskar V. dijo:


> Buenas tardes, t
> Tengo un frigorífico combi No Frost Beko rcna320k20w, que funciona perfectamente el congelador, pero el frigorífico no enfría bien.
> He desmontado los plásticos interiores y el funcionamiento en principio parece correcto y no hace hielo. Según he podido ver y entender mirando el sistema, en este modelo el frigorífico no recibe el frío del congelador a través del ventilador porque no están comunicados directamente, por lo que el problema no puede ser la habitual de obstrucción por placa de hielo, si no que a la salida de la evaporadora que está en el congelador, sale un conducto que sube al refrigerador y es el que enfría a través de la pared posterior del frigo, pero no lo hace bien y parece que sólo enfría un poco por un lado.
> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Tu frigorífico tiene un sistema llamado "Dual Cooling". Frío seco en el congelador y frío húmedo en el refrigerador. Por el síntoma que describes, el enfriar poco por un sólo lado en la parte del refrigerador, puede haber 3 posibles causas.... O una obstrucción parcial en el sistema de expansión ( capilar ), obstrucción parcial en el filtro , o falta de refrigerante por micro fuga. Ya que el refrigerante no está completando el segundo evaporador, colocado en la "espalda" del refrigerador, detrás del plástico.  La única manera de saberlo, es interviniendo el circuito del refrigerante, midiendo presiones de trabajo.


----------



## Oskar V. (Ago 13, 2021)

Buenos días @pepelui01,

Muchísimas gracias por tu clarísima explicación, pues creo que de las causas que me comentas, casi que optaría por la micro perdida, porque hace 6 meses aproximadamente un técnico le recargó el gas y ha estado funcionando correctamente unos 5 meses, y ahora ha vuelto a fallar otra vez. Opinas lo mismo??
Gracias


pepelui01 dijo:


> Tu frigorífico tiene un sistema llamado "Dual Cooling". Frío seco en el congelador y frío húmedo en el refrigerador. Por el síntoma que describes, el enfriar poco por un sólo lado en la parte del refrigerador, puede haber 3 posibles causas.... O una obstrucción parcial en el sistema de expansión ( capilar ), obstrucción parcial en el filtro , o falta de refrigerante por micro fuga. Ya que el refrigerante no está completando el segundo evaporador, colocado en la "espalda" del refrigerador, detrás del plástico.  La única manera de saberlo, es interviniendo el circuito del refrigerante, midiendo presiones de trabajo.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ago 13, 2021)

Hubieses comenzado por ahí... Pérdida segura... Ahora hay que evaluar si se justifica repararla...Porque depende donde se encuentre la pérdida, se puede reparar o no. Y si se puede reparar, hay que ver el costo.


----------



## Oskar V. (Ago 13, 2021)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Hubieses comenzado por ahí... Pérdida segura... Ahora hay que evaluar si se justifica repararla...Porque depende donde se encuentre la pérdida, se puede reparar o no. Y si se puede reparar, hay que ver el costo.


Es que lo que no me cuadra, es que si hay una fuga de gas, porque funciona el congelador perfectamente, si es un circuito cerrado. De ahí que no lo tengo claro. Sí hay una pérdida, entiendo que tampoco funciona el congelador no??? Tiene alguna explicación??...Hablo como un manitas, no soy un profesional😅 . Muchísimas gracias de nuevo por tú ayuda.


----------



## pepelui01 (Ago 13, 2021)

Porque la fuga, es muy pequeña. El circuito frigorífico lleva una determinada cantidad de refrigerante, para completar, en tu caso, los 2 evaporadores. Al faltarle una determinada cantidad, el primer evaporador se completa. No así el segundo. Con el tiempo, al seguir perdiendo refrigerante, el primer evaporador también va a dejar de enfriar. En tu frigorífico, los 2 evaporadores están en serie. El del refrigerador, es el último de la línea..


----------



## Oskar V. (Ago 14, 2021)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Porque la fuga, es muy pequeña. El circuito frigorífico lleva una determinada cantidad de refrigerante, para completar, en tu caso, los 2 evaporadores. Al faltarle una determinada cantidad, el primer evaporador se completa. No así el segundo. Con el tiempo, al seguir perdiendo refrigerante, el primer evaporador también va a dejar de enfriar. En tu frigorífico, los 2 evaporadores están en serie. El del refrigerador, es el último de la línea..


@Pepelui Muchas gracias, eres un Crack. Con tu concisa explicación me ha quedado claro y creo que has dado con la tecla y ese va ser el problema. Lo dejaré funcionando como congelador mientras funcione y cuando pierda todo el gas lo jubilaré😜.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 14, 2021)

En un video veo que para detectar la fuga en el círcuito usan el clásico detergente con agua (similar a como hacen con las fugas de gas natural y/o licuado), claro, tienes que chequear el circuito entero.






min 5:58 y usan lo que parece ser adhesivo epoxi para sellarlo, aunque no se que tal andara, por experiencia suele andar bien ante temperatura natural y bajas en cañerías de agua, pero ante altas temperaturas de agua, te lo despega la misma agua caliente, pero en este caso es de gas refrigerante. Claro, pregunto, en el caso de no disponer uno de la soldadora para el cobre o el caño galvanizado.

Puff, comentario aparte (más allá que recuerdo el 1º mal paso que di al querer cambiar un termostato), cuando era estudiante prohibi terminalmente que usaran elementos como cuchillos o punzantes para sacar el hielo en una descongelada, que en todo caso si querian acelerar el proceso, usaran agua caliente -cosa que no se si era buena idea, ahora que lo pienso-. Y claro, mientras hablaba con mi compañero de casa, me dio la razón, ante un caso que le paso a un pariente por hacer eso, y a su vez conocí otro caso que hicieron lo mismo.

En el caso de la inyección de gas, lo veo más complejo


----------

